# Grumpy/Not Friendly



## agriganosa (Oct 2, 2011)

I just bought a hedgie from a person who had 8 of them and dogs, he decided to sell him because he is not friendly. So i bought him and would like to ask you guys a question.

He is Ok when nobody touches him, not even looking at him. I gave him bath and he was ok in m hands but as soon as i dried him off he started showing his behavior again. He is always hissing and jumping, never biting. I read some articles about training them friendly. So my question, will he ever be friendly ? or he will stay like that for ever ? i suppose he was this way since he was born. 
Also he reacts on every single click, sound, voice and starts hissing. If you pick him up, he will turn into a ball and start jumping. I know its their natural defensive thing but he can stay like that for hours. He is about a year old.
Any advices ? His name is Sonic


----------



## Guest (Oct 3, 2011)

Hello and welcome to HHC!

I would be a bit skeptical of the person who sold you him but either way all hedgehogs need s good forever home.

Hedgehogs are *prey* animals and react defensively to what they think is a threat for whatever reason he believes you are a threat which is very typical of most hedgehogs. They are solitary creatures, not social creatures we only use bonding to force a new nature upon them and it starts with daily handling even if he is huffing, clicking, puffing away lay him in a fleece blanket on you or in a snuggle bag and watch a movie or browse the itnernet for an hour each day or whatever works best for you.

Even if he is sleeping he is learning you are not going to hurt him and can help him see there is no reason to be this defensive.

No hedgehog is born with a desire to hate humans, but some are more prone to their instinctive nature of defending themselves from harm and may never want to socialize.

How is is habitat?
Does he have a good solid wheel?
What is his diet?
Is his stool okay?
How is the lighting schedule?
How are you keeping your hedgehog warm?

It could be many things, and it could be he doesn't want to socialize however liek I mentioned he still deserves a good loving home which you can provide and the bonding may show progress.

Even in babies bonding can take weeks, months and in some cases a year for true progress to show. There is no way to know for sure how this hedgehog was treated by its former owner he may have been a bit shy when younger and got neglected and deep down may still be social, however its going to take patience and a lot of time and effort on your part.

Please feel free to read the pinned topics in the many forums for diet, personality, health, housing, etc.

As a not pictures of your quilled one are always adored


----------



## agriganosa (Oct 2, 2011)

Thanks for this beautiful reply...
I will post pictures of him later, i am trying to set everything for him right now.
his stool is fine, diet... hmmm they eat everything, and since he is only 1 day in my hands i havent gotten to set his diet yet, so... he has plenty of space to run around, but he doesnt i wish he would, or maybe he does but i dont see it cause every time i walk in he stars hissing and jumping...


----------



## shawnwk1 (Jul 8, 2011)

Can you be a little more specific what you mean by they eat everything?


----------



## Hissy-Fit-Hazel (Jul 15, 2011)

I adopted a 7 mth old in July and could describe her exactly as you do yours....and had the same concerns. If I got near her cage she was pitching a fit (and she couldn't even see me, she merely had to sense me or hear me lmao) tonight she laid on my lap getting a massage and belly rub :shock: 

When she first came I would never imagine some day being able to touch her belly at any time never mind just a few mths later lol. Lots of time and dedication to routine will generally bring the reward of trust.


----------



## Guest (Oct 3, 2011)

agriganosa said:


> Thanks for this beautiful reply...
> I will post pictures of him later, i am trying to set everything for him right now.
> his stool is fine, diet... hmmm they eat everything, and since he is only 1 day in my hands i havent gotten to set his diet yet, so... he has plenty of space to run around, but he doesnt i wish he would, or maybe he does but i dont see it cause every time i walk in he stars hissing and jumping...


I meant what kind of food are you feeding the hedgehog?

Its normal for a hedgehog not to want to explore much for its own safety until it is comfortable.


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Welcome to HHC & congrats on the new family member!
My advise is to be patient, consistent & don't give up.

Try different things every once in a while & you may be surprised.

For example, our girl Pepper doesn't lie to be touched. I discovered that if I get her first (wake her up, basically), & immediately put her in my lap, covered up, she will fall back asleep. I can sometimes even put my hand on her back. Now, once she wakes up, she wants nothing to do with us. :lol: So, I let her run around the living room while I cuddle with Zoey. The funny thing is, after a couple months, she ran over to my chair. I was able to scoop her up with no problem at all & put her back into her cage. Ever since then, when she's ready to go back to her cage, she will run up to my chair. It's a funny quirk she has & I love it. 
Hopefully that will help a little. Just keep at it & when you see little signs of improvement, run with it!
Let us know how it goes!


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Welcome to HHC & congrats on the new family member!
My advise is to be patient, consistent & don't give up.

Try different things every once in a while & you may be surprised.

For example, our girl Pepper doesn't lie to be touched. I discovered that if I get her first (wake her up, basically), & immediately put her in my lap, covered up, she will fall back asleep. I can sometimes even put my hand on her back. Now, once she wakes up, she wants nothing to do with us. :lol: So, I let her run around the living room while I cuddle with Zoey. The funny thing is, after a couple months, she ran over to my chair. I was able to scoop her up with no problem at all & put her back into her cage. Ever since then, when she's ready to go back to her cage, she will run up to my chair. It's a funny quirk she has & I love it. 
Hopefully that will help a little. Just keep at it & when you see little signs of improvement, run with it!
Let us know how it goes!


----------

